# Gordon Goes to College



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

So I took Gordon out to the Quad today. We had a bit of a fiasco because as we were walking he pooped in his carrier and got it-quite literally- all over himself. I was forced to give him a bath because he had huge clumps stuck to his feet/fur, and even a little on his face. Poor guy.

After he got dried off, we went out (first nice day in a while) to my campus' Quad and let him explore in the grass.

Giving me a low-five









I decided to do a Cute-Overload-style nose zoom in because it is too cute to ignore.









He also jumped into my purse, which was pretty hilarious. I have tons more pics but I'm lazy so I'll only put them up if people ask XD

[attachment=0:22zjbq2l]6412_130602171851_602421851_2980680_2741771_n.jpg[/attachment:22zjbq2l]
[attachment=1:22zjbq2l]6412_130602216851_602421851_2980688_8243643_n.jpg[/attachment:22zjbq2l]
[attachment=2:22zjbq2l]6412_130602146851_602421851_2980677_1699323_n.jpg[/attachment:22zjbq2l]


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

omg! he is soo adorable! i love his little nose!!!! 
you MUST post more pictures!!!!! PWEEZEE! hehehe :mrgreen:


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Haha okay here's a couple more

[attachment=0:32a7fuq6]burrow.jpg[/attachment:32a7fuq6]
[attachment=1:32a7fuq6]vutie.jpg[/attachment:32a7fuq6]
[attachment=2:32a7fuq6]6412_130602206851_602421851_2980687_6207985_n.jpg[/attachment:32a7fuq6]


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Cute! The mask is even on the right side of the face. :lol:


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Awwwww so cute I love his markings!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

haha don't stick your hand into the purse without looking first


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

maaannn that makes me want to take my little boy out on campus!
Love your little guys mask!!!


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

I live in a big city, so there aren't many places to take him! There's a park next to campus but my boyfriend wanted to run his new 4wd (hobby-grade) mini RC car... so we just decided to take Gordon on campus instead of the park. It was lots of fun, and we were only approached by 2 people asking what he was.

Glad you guys think he's cute... His split face used to be nothing more than a smudge, now it's pretty much a completely formed half-mask. It's so adorable, he looks like 2 different hedgies depending on which side you're looking at :lol:

And just to clarify, the car was not turned on while Gordon was out and about  No chances of it hitting my little boy

[attachment=0:2ue1wjfb]6412_130602251851_602421851_2980694_6027868_n.jpg[/attachment:2ue1wjfb]


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well the newest student is going to drive all the girls at college crazy! Gordon is just too cute. And he has his own car too. Wha is his major? Haaaaaaaaaa


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

His major is pooping, and he's working on a minor in sleeping. :lol: (my boyfriend says, "He's an overachiever, it's actually a Double major in Pooping")

Unfortunately the car only has seats for one. He'll have to take the ladies out in a cab


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

Very cute hedgie  
I LOVE his split mask!!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww! he is sooo cute with that mask of his! hehe thanks for the pics!


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Adorable! He looks like he thoroughly enjoyed himself.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

I never had anyone as cute as that at my uni! Proper little beauty.


----------

